# Take the plunge?



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Plunge routers all have one thing in common: it takes two hands to plunge them. Making fine adjustments usually includes locking the router in place, unlocking it and moving it for a tiny adjustment, sometimes even using your head to hold the router where you want it so one hand can be free to make adjustments.

This is the Woodrat plunge bar kit. It took me about 20 minutes to install on this DeWalt 625 router. No modifications are made to the router, the handles are removed and put away for safe storage. The red tabs on the base must be trimmed by shaving away the locating pin so you have a perfect fit. (This took most of the time) Then you attach the parts and you are ready to rout. As you can see in the second photo I easily plunged the router with my thumb and a couple finger tips. There are other kits available to fit most plunge routers; the other kits rest on the routers handles.

This frees up one hand to make adjustments and it can be used free hand or mounted in a table. When table mounted the plunge bar makes drilling dowel holes a breeze. I give this a thumbs up.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Mike
Interesting, I just watch the video on their web,was wondering can you lock the plunge down or do you have to continue holding the bar


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, the plunge bar does not effect the operation of the router in any way. Think of this as a different set of handles. The plunge lever still locks or releases the same as before.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It also works well on the Porter Cable router,I made one for my PC..



==


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Interesting Idea Mike and I am not sure if I like it or not, I have not seen anything like that in Australian Tool Shops and I have gotten so used to running my plunge routers the way they are that I am not sure that I would use this or not, still it is an interesting idea. NGM


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Really great on something like the "Router Boss" or "Wood rat".


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: take the plunge*

Hey Mike. I'm glad to hear that the bar works well on a table mounted router. I looked at Woodrat's compatibility list, and this will influence my decision when I'm able to buy a really nice router. I've been meaning to ask you a couple of questions:
1. I'm finally about ready to start on an angled clock. It looks like from your photos that you used a 3/8" joint on them. Is that right, or is it wider?
2. How's it coming on getting more Oak Park box joint spacers in?

Thanks. Jim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Last question first Jim. A local company will be producing the Router Workshop style box joint jigs very soon. I have made a couple of minor changes to the design; instead of having the fence inserted into a slot cut in the HDPE it will be machined from solid stock. The jigs will also be an inch wider behind the fence to better support the work piece. The jigs will still have the hole pattern drilled in them so they are 100% compatible with Router Workshop tables.

The angled clock I built from the Oak Park design does use 3/8" box joints.


Someone at the USPS decided they needed my type C plunge bar more than I did, see photo 1. Know what else the plunge bars work great on?


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

OK thanks. I'll be looking forward to them being available. Jim


----------



## crenshawcren (Sep 21, 2013)

*Wow, this is very important*

Mike,

I was reading posts and came to yours. This is an education for me since I don't have a plunge router yet. But having read your post I feel a bit smarter and more prepared for what I will need when I make that step. Pretty cool idea. Really.


----------



## Dave_Willemain (May 4, 2008)

Mike said:


> Last question first Jim. A local company will be producing the Router Workshop style box joint jigs very soon. I have made a couple of minor changes to the design; instead of having the fence inserted into a slot cut in the HDPE it will be machined from solid stock. The jigs will also be an inch wider behind the fence to better support the work piece. The jigs will still have the hole pattern drilled in them so they are 100% compatible with Router Workshop tables.
> 
> The angled clock I built from the Oak Park design does use 3/8" box joints.
> 
> ...


Is the box joint jig for the wood rat on the market? I would be interested.

Dave


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

HI Dave, welcome to the forum.


----------



## twinton (Jul 28, 2014)

Mike
does this fit any plunge router? This is my next tool so I am research plunge routers, any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Tony
Sorry Mike is on a leave of absence,maybe some else can help you
Here a video to watch

https://m.youtube.com/watch?autoplay=1&v=z3v0M60V5_s


----------



## leftcoaster47 (May 31, 2013)

Wow, you guys really use V-8 type plunge routers. With that kinda horsepower, I'm not sure I would trust any (looks like a 10 pounder) heavy router with anything but both hands and arms. I mean, just for drilling, maybe, with clamps.


----------

